# SmartassV2



## PAFats (Aug 18, 2011)

Are there any kernels that include the smartassv2 governor? Or is there a .zip to flash it in recovery? I used on my Droid X and got pretty good battery life / performance from it.


----------



## Scallywag1 (Jun 16, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1727012


----------



## samthe2can (May 7, 2012)

Smartass V2 felt quite laggy for me. Testing that actually caused me to start using interactive for performance sake.

It did give good battery life though


----------



## PAFats (Aug 18, 2011)

Scallywag1 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1727012


Thank you


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

Why use SmartassV2 though? There are much better governors out there. PegasusQ, Wheatly, InteractiveX, Interactive... The governor may have been pretty decent back in the old days of Gingerbread and barely getting in to dual core phones, but there are plenty of great governors now days that can run better.


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

Like EniGmA1987 says, SmartassV2 is rather dated when it comes to ICS and JB. If I were you, I'd recommend something else such as PegasusQ or InteractiveX. I particularly like Popcorn's GallimaufryX.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

If at first you are dissatisfied, try try again.


----------



## Tidefan22 (Aug 13, 2011)

What about boostedass v2 that I use to use on my DX? Is that governor able to be used on the GNex and would it be considered a outdated gov? I'm sure the dev has released a newer version since I've been gone from the DX, but would it work or be any good on the on a dual core. I've always wondered about that

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

I have never heard of that or seen anything on it for the GNex, so I have no idea the answer to your question about performance. Any governor can be ported though if someone wanted to do it.


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

Tidefan22 said:


> What about boostedass v2 that I use to use on my DX? Is that governor able to be used on the GNex and would it be considered a outdated gov? I'm sure the dev has released a newer version since I've been gone from the DX, but would it work or be any good on the on a dual core. I've always wondered about that
> 
> Roll Tide!!!


I haven't heard about this kernel on any kernels. If you're really bent on using SmartassV2, I guess look on XDA for "AirKernel". It has a ton of governors. BoostedAssV2 isn't there. Sorry.

EDIT: If you are looking for a governor based off of SmartassV2, look at ZenSeries Kernel. The Zen Savaged governor is based on SmartAssV2.


----------

